# First Fatties with Q-vue



## sarnott (Sep 25, 2012)

I decided to try my first fatties this weekend and had a few lessons but they came out good. I decided to do two of them, both ground chicken, but one I added ham and swiss to for a "Cordon Bleu" flavor and the other I made with Chorizo, Pepper Jack cheese and salsa to try and make a Chori-Pollo fatties.

For the Cordon Bleu, I pushed out the chicken, put a layer of dijon mustard and two layers of ham, then cheese.  Here's what it looked like before I moved the last couple pieces of cheese:













Fattie_CB_start.jpeg



__ sarnott
__ Sep 25, 2012






The second, I laid out a layer of Pepper Jack cheese, then added about 19 oz of chorizo from 5 big links. I then added chopped onion, green salsa and another layer of cheese. 













Fattie_Chori-Pollo.jpeg



__ sarnott
__ Sep 25, 2012






I then made my weaves, dusted them lightly with applewood smoke rub and into the smoker. My first two lessons were making a good looking bacon weave requires more space than I expected and is harder than it looks. My second lesson was I think over a pound of filling (chorizo) made it hard to roll, seal up, and I probably should have use more chicken of less chorizo. Into the smoker with the Chori-Pollo version on the right:













Fattie_2_smoker.jpeg



__ sarnott
__ Sep 25, 2012






 I smoked them for about 2.5 hours at about 240 degrees, let teh temperature creep up near the end to crisp up the bacon. They both were about 170 degrees so I pulled them out and let them rest about 15-20 minutes. For you guys with more experience, do you normally rest fatties? It seemed to let them set up but I'm not sure if that is the preferred way to do this.  













Fatties_done.jpeg



__ sarnott
__ Sep 25, 2012






Here they after being sliced. I liked then both and both my son and I liked the Chori-Pollo version a little better. My wife liked the Cordon Bleu fattie better but, I look forward to learning the right way to really make the weave and size it right and trying this again. My wife is already thinking of new things to try this way.  Do most of you prefer ground chicken or filleted chicken breast? 

Here they are sliced open, in this case, the chori-pollo is on the left.













Fattie_sliced.jpeg



__ sarnott
__ Sep 25, 2012






Thanks for all the ideas. I had never tried a fattie until reading about them on this forum.

Scott

Hampton, Va


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 25, 2012)

Man.  Those are some gi-normous fatties.  Almost look like fattie-meatloafs.  Nice job.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2012)

I do like to rest the Fatty. 10-15 minutes lets things settle. Right out of the Smoker Cheese filled Fatty's can have the cheese run out...JJ


----------



## sarnott (Sep 25, 2012)

Mike,

Yes, they were bigger than I expected. I was watching some videos from the BBQ Boys and they talked about using 3+ pounds so, I started with 2. How many pounds are most fatties?

I had some trouble rolling them up, especially the Chori-Pollo fattie but, they turned out good and moist.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 25, 2012)

I use 1 lb in mine, but have a few times used 2, yours look very good and that is what matters


----------



## aneura (Sep 25, 2012)

Those look great, the Cordon Bleu one is a great idea, I might have to try that!

 -Eric


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 25, 2012)

I have yet to make my first Fatty.  I almost got up the courage for the throwdown, but got hung up with other things.  I think a lot of people make 1lb-ers but I guess it all depends on how many you are feeding.  As I said., yours look great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow...they both look tasty! Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll have to give those a try. I use 1.5 lbs of meat, which seems to help with splitting due to thinness.


----------

